# new to harness



## lucky lodge (Apr 19, 2010)

How long do you long rein before putting the cart on

or is there anything else you can do before the cart goes on

all advice is much appreicated


----------



## Sue_C. (Apr 19, 2010)

I used to "waste no time", but now I insist on ground work for at least a month, if not more, depending on the horse/pony; and in my opinion, ground training is NEVER over.

A good SOLID foundation is of utmost importance in any horse, ridden or driven...but I find it more important in a driving horse, as this sport has the potential to be much more dangerous.

Don't just go roundy-round...put out a field full of obstacles, walk-overs, pylons...anything that you can think of that will give your horse something to think about, that you and he might possibly encounter while driving. Ground drive him up and down the sides of a reasonably quiet road...have friends drive by and honk their horns, drive by on bicycles...shout out the windows...have dogs barking, _whatever..._you can think of.


----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks sue_c. ive only taken him out in long reins about ten times and the second time long reining was his second time with a bit in his mouth he took to like duck to water.hes a very good boy but i dont think hes ready yet so all advice is so welcome thank you


----------



## Mominis (Apr 19, 2010)

There are many things that you should do before hooking a colt for the first time. Here are a couple of video links that may help you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwQmr0Mg9J8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5-9rP8sDyw...feature=related

Best of luck, I look forward to hearing updates on your progress!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 19, 2010)

lucky lodge said:


> How long do you long rein before putting the cart on or is there anything else you can do before the cart goes on
> 
> all advice is much appreicated


As long as it takes! Some horses pick it up in a week and are dying to get into the cart, others take YEARS of work before they finally settle down and trust you enough to try being hitched. It depends completely on the individual horse. I will ground-drive until the horse is absolutely consistent and totally comfortable with all the basic commands/requirements before hitching, then go back to long-lining throughout their career to work on things it's difficult to accomplish in the cart like lateral work.

There are all sorts of things you can (and should) do before the cart goes on. Get the horse used to traffic, to spooking in place, to walking through water, to barking dogs, to streamers and balloons and umbrellas...to having straps all around them, ropes around their legs, having a line caught under their tail, to strollers and kids and goats and jack hammers and anything else you can think of!



They should be comfortable with flapping sheets being draped over them like a driving cooler, having bags of cans rattled around them, shafts pulled down over their backs, all that stuff. You cannot do too much bomb-proofing to a driving horse.





Leia


----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 19, 2010)

Mominis said:


> There are many things that you should do before hooking a colt for the first time. Here are a couple of video links that may help you.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwQmr0Mg9J8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5-9rP8sDyw...feature=related
> ...








Thanks mominis thay where great help


----------



## Mominis (Apr 20, 2010)

Glad those helped you. Clem Lee is very good and he is easy to understand. If you get a chance to watch all 12 Trainer's Tips, do it. Many of the things will be review for you, but he has really solid methods. Another resource is the book "101 Longing and Long Lining Exercises" by Cherry Hill. I'm a big fan of Cherry Hill anyway. I hope this also helps you. Looking forward to hearing updates on your progress, good luck!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 20, 2010)

went and try the plactic bag and bottles he shat him self but in the end it didnt bother him

thanks for those u tube tips


----------



## Keri (Apr 20, 2010)

I ground drive mine a few times where I do most of my driving. I do a lot of road driving and want to be sure they are fine with cars, dogs, etc. So ground drive them everywhere. If they are safe for you, put them in the cart. Each horse is different as others pointed out. Good luck! Be sure to have fun. I do teach mine the "steady" command. So I can tell them if I see a dog or a car coming, to "steady" so that they know something is coming up in their blind spot and they can prepare for it.


----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks everyone yous have been a great help


----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 22, 2010)

hi Have started with the plastic bag and were on day 3 and he is still very scared of it. But hes behaveing for me so much better But hes a bit more jumpy now. do i keep it up with the plastic bag


----------

